# [New book]the genus cypripedium in china



## yijiawang (Jul 16, 2013)

New published in the summer of year2013, please contact me for special price. Not sure if you like the book, anyway, many nice pictures.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Dido (Jul 17, 2013)

Interesting is it only in chinese or in english/german too


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

It's in Chinese and English. Looks very interesting, but I'll have to wait, I blew all my money seeing Cyps in the wild :rollhappy:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 18, 2013)

Simplified or Traditional Chinese?


----------



## yijiawang (Jul 19, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Simplified or Traditional Chinese?



Simplified


----------

